# Fall Cranking action



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwos9tjRq0M&feature=c4-overview&list=UUDtrkUGlkeDfDrlBzIwv3yQhttp://

Here's a video that I made recently during a fall tournament. Part 2 is in the works.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

That was a lot of fun to watch - thanks for sharing


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Didn't know moggy had that healthy of a bass population. And do you fish tourneys on Springfield? I fished a couple this past summer.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

You guys crushed them, next day on the water!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Well done...

Thanks for the post.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks fellas. Here's part 2:


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome...I'm ready for Spring again already...this Winter is gonna suck!
Thanks for posting!




legendaryyaj said:


> Thanks fellas. Here's part 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_NlsGDK2Sg


----------

